# got some corals.....



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

I just got me a saltwater setup, and I have a 10 gallon bucket of corals, it's not in water, do they need to be? I wont be setting up the tank for at least a few days (probably the weekend) and want to know if they will be alright in the bucket for now.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

okay im not a salty bud I do work at a salt shop. When you say 'corals' you might need to specify. Corals absolutely need to be in water. If its live rock with miscellaneous simple corals on them they still need to be in water. Leaving your live rock out of water will kill all beneficial bacteria and possible copepods that could be living in it. Do you have any way to mix up some salt and get some water on this mess?


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

I'll get some instant ocean first thing tomorrow and fill the bucket. Honestly the sand looks like...sand. I don't know what the live stuff looks like. I don't know how long he's had the tank broken down and in buckets


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh man. This is bad. If you kept everything wet this whole time somehow, then it might be okay.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You don't need to keep corals & rock submerged, but you do need to keep them wet.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If you mean coral skeletons like this:










then they can be out of water.


If you mean live rock like this:










then you'll probably have some die off.


If you mean coral like this:










then it's gone. 



Good luck, and hopefully you mean just dry rock!


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks like the first photo. But honestly I didn't take anything out so I don't know the full contents. I will explore that when I get home this evening. 

If he gave me stuff in the third pic then I will personally email him and call him a tard if he did that


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

ok i've examined my stash. some of the rocks are obviously fake, but most of them may be real. kinda heavy, they is a little water on the bottom, but nothing is submerged. the rocks are still "moist" as if they've been taken out of water recently.

I snapped a few pics, but if you want better ones to inspect, I can pull out the big boy lens for that.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

i've also got a fluval 204 and a huge uv sterilizer, says gamma on it


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You can keep that out of water as long as you like. It might add a few more days to cycle time, but in the long run, it won't matter. Nice rock though! How much did it cost you?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

good to see the salties were able to help out. And so the fresh water side looses another :/


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

$100 

i found out it's 44 gallons. rocks, sand, the fluval and the uv and some misc other things. I'll do my leak test probably tomorrow, it looks fine but I always do this before moving it to its final spot. need to check the fluval and makes sure it works

what should the sand look like?

grogan, i got plenty of freshwater tanks still kicking, havent lost anything yet


----------



## jmarceth5 (May 17, 2012)

hey guys i just bought a frag coral int to my tank , i really dont know what the name of the coral, the pet store that i bought my stuff told me just to put it into the rock and that it , but i see that the coral came with a plug, and i have read from online source that that i have to take it out , i have try to do it but is kind hard , i wonder how to another way , thanks 
ple help


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Please post a photo of the coral (can you remember the name of it?). 

Depending on the type of coral, you can keep them on the frag plug or remove them. Normally coral plugs (with coral frags on them) are affixed to live rock. Sometime's coral frags are attached to small pieces of rubble and those are affixed to the coral plug.

An encrusting coral will completely encrust the plug and fuse onto the rock.

Example:

Hydnophora frag on coral plug









In a year's time, the hydnophora coral subsequently completely encrusted the plug and adjacent rock


----------

